# GPU-Z vendor detection?



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2019)

I have a huawei matebook X pro. My MX150 shows unknown vendor. I was curious how GPU-Z does detection. Is this a case of the vendor ID simply isnt exposed or just some blank or filler ID like 0's? Or is it not displayed because it is not known and an unrecognized ID?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2019)

that's the numeric subvendor value.

looks like huawei isn't in gpuz's internal list to translate number to name


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> that's the numeric subvendor value.
> 
> looks like huawei isn't in gpuz's internal list to translate number to name



So can I assume gpu-z compares that value to a vendor list? In not showing up does that mean that this is actually might be huawei branded and just might not detected because the subvendor ID doesnt correlate to anything?

NVM re-read your comment and I understand better. Is there a way to report this kind of thing? Or is it not really a priority?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 15, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Is there a way to report this kind of thing?


You just did, I looked at the whole list and removed a lot of of irrelevant vendors, added a bunch of new ones, including Huawei


----------

